# Impeller Liners



## jerseyjimk (Feb 27, 2013)

Where do you get your replacement liners for your motors,I would like a place online.I need part #1521 for my Yamaha 4 Stroke.Anybody?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 27, 2013)

jetdoctor.net


----------



## jerseyjimk (Feb 27, 2013)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> jetdoctor.net


Thanks ,I did look there but they had no prices. Any idea on a price.


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 27, 2013)

Last spring it was $40 for a liner for a medium size pump at troutt. I seem to think i paid $30 or 35 straight from obj the spring before. My liner is not flanged. If i remember it was a few dollars more for the flanged liner.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 28, 2013)

www.outboardjets.com


----------



## jerseyjimk (Feb 28, 2013)

I called the jetdoctor,55.00 for the liner ,3.00 for the plastic sleeve((my old one was in 2 pieces)),and 15.00 for the grease tube((mine leaked when you pump in the grease,thru the side of the hose)).Great people to deal with .They said I'll have the parts by Wednesday.


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 10, 2013)

i usually order directly from outboardjets.com with no complaints but i may take a look at jetdoctor next time to compare prices.


----------

